# طلب برنامج تعلم قيادة طائرات



## djaballah (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
أنا عضو جديد هنا، سعيد جدا بالتواجد معكم.

لدي سؤال : هل توجد برامج على الكمبيوتر لتعلم قيادة الطائرات.


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (25 يونيو 2007)

نعم توجد برامج لتعلم القياده علي الطائرات مثل ال flight simulator وهو من انتاج شركه ميكروسوفت


----------



## gamehdi (2 أغسطس 2007)

اصدقائي هل هناك احد يملك احد هذه البرامج 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## جاسر (2 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سبق وأن رفعت البرنامج .. على هذا الرابط

4 أقراص 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38040&highlight=flight+simulator



تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## djaballah (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا للجميع وآسف على التأخير


----------



## نورينار (29 سبتمبر 2007)

اهلا بأخي العزيز

عندي البرنامج بس وايد ثقيل بحاول انزله علشانك

وفي شرح للطيران نزلته بالمنتدىقبل جم يوم كهديه لرواد المنتدى انشالله يساعدك


----------



## محمد زكى جاد (9 يوليو 2010)

إخوانى أريد تعلم برنامج أوتوكاد


----------



## maged123 (10 يوليو 2010)

مساء الخير
انا عندى Flight Simulator X وعلى فكرة ده اخر version من اللعبه الجبارة دى
انا مهندس / ماجد مجدى
معيد بكليه الهندسه بجامعه اكتوبر للعلوم الحديثه والاداب
6 اكتوبر-مصر 
ممكن اساعد  0127185051


----------



## jamaahim (4 يناير 2011)

مساء الخير


----------



## |الكوبرا| (28 يناير 2011)

وثبت تستقرب النجم مجالا وتهادت تسحب الذيل أختيالا


----------



## احمد جمعه العراقي (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج اخواني جزاكم لله خير جزاء


----------



## faessal (6 فبراير 2011)

maged123 قال:


> مساء الخير
> انا عندى Flight Simulator X وعلى فكرة ده اخر version من اللعبه الجبارة دى
> انا مهندس / ماجد مجدى
> معيد بكليه الهندسه بجامعه اكتوبر للعلوم الحديثه والاداب
> ...


--------------------------------------------------


فيه تعليمات مكتوبه لدي تقول :
faessal اهلا بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ،، حرصا من إدارة الملتقى على الاستفادة من المواضيع و المشاركات المطروحة في الملتقى ،، فإنه يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال ( البريد الالكتروني أو أرقام الهواتف وغيره ) في المشاركات أو رسائل الزوار كما يمنع وضع الاعلانات و الدعايات ،، و في حال مخالفة ذلك قد تتعرض العضوية للإيقاف من إدارة الملتقى ،، وفي حال وجود أي مخالفة يمكنك استخدام زر التبليغ الموجود في كل مشاركة .


غريبة ناس وناس :18::18:


----------



## gsmboy (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## ناصر جلال عثمان (16 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يوجد شرح عربي مبسط عن قيادة الطائرات النفاثة علماً بأن عندي برنامج Flight Simulator ولكن بنظام demo حيث أنني لم أجد البرنامج الكامل .... وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

